# Mockingbird Lane



## Warren_Paul (Oct 27, 2012)

Didn't see a thread for this, so thought I'd start one.


Not sure what to make of this show. A reboot of The Munsters, interesting, yet I think there is a lot of room for improvement. I'm not entirely convinced by the choices for the cast either. The only one that worked for me so far was Grandpa.

I'll check out the second episode, but don't hold out much hope for it.


----------

